# PC addicted to freezing



## Excursus (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello. I've had this problem off and on for a few months, and it is really getting on my nerves. Basically, my computer freezes when I do a number of things. I can freeze it whenever I want by simply going into My Computer or by typing an adress into Internet Explorer or Windows Explorer. (I was able to download Google's Search Bar and have been using that instead of an adress bar.) When I go into the Control Panel's Add/Remove Programs utility and try to remove a program, the computer freezes then too. There are a few other cases that I always seem to remeber as soon as I've done the offending action and realize my computer is doing "It" again. Lots of times, I will just be listening to music and typing, or something equally mundane, and the computer freezes. A little more than half the time, I can hit ctrl+alt+del and close the "bad" program that way, and the rest of the time, a total lockdown occurs resulting my restarting by hitting it twice. In an attempt to fix this, I have tried to run both Scandisk (thorough, auto-fix) and Defrag, but neither can finish without the computer freezing, so they never get completed. 

I've got the startup list program, but it freezes my computer too, so I'll post the list when/if I can get it to work.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Excursus (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, I got it. Thanks.

StartupList report, 3/30/03, 3:11:52 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST15[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\MOUSE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST15[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
EnsoniqMixer = starter.exe
EM_EXEC = C:\MOUSE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 30/3/2003, 13:38:50)

[rename]
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
rem
rem
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS
DOS=HIGH,UMB,AUTO
FILESHIGH=80
BUFFERSHIGH=40,4
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CPQIDECD.SYS /D:IDECD001
SET BOTD=C:
SHELL=C:\COMMAND.COM /P /E:2048

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
c:\mouse\mouse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:IDECD001 /M:12
C:\SBPCI\SBINIT

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - c:\windows\googletoolbar_en_1.1.70-deleon.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1.1\SDHELPER.DLL - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Hotmail Attachments Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\HMATCHMT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://lw11fd.law11.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx

[Windows Media Player]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
CODEBASE = http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37634.8590856481

[ActiveScan Installer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ASINST.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as/asinst.cab

[Measurement Service Client]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\MSC.OCX
CODEBASE = http://ccon.madonion.com/global/msc.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003012801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/31e155a4ab7f7d888103/netzip/RdxIE601.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,018 bytes
Report generated in 0.083 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

what was the "bad program"?

have u checked if the cpu isnt overheated?

do a scandisk in dos mode

run antivirus in safemode

the list isnt too bad, maybe uncheck these from startuo in msconfig:

TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime

and disable autoexec.bat and config.sys (also in msconfig)


----------



## Excursus (Jan 7, 2003)

I may have posted this twice, but anyway...

I meant by "bad" that that was the program which caused, or seemed to cause, the problem.

Umm, how do I check if the CPU is overheated and how do I run scandisk in safemode?

Thanks


----------



## Mariusz (Mar 16, 2003)

i didnt ask for a definition of 'bad' i asked whether u remember what that program was called that u were closing with ctrl+alt+del 

i suggested u do a HD scan in dos mode
- start/shutdown/restart in dos 
in dos type 'scandisk'

i suggested u do a virus check in safemode

restart system, immediately press and hold F8 key until u see a menu
select 'safe mode'
when it loads, launch your anti virus program and scan

to check your cpu temp either do it in bios or take the cover off and touch lightly the cpu heatsink (not the fan or the mobo or anyother component)

or reboot system, enter bios (usually press and hold del key until u enter bios) and under power mng. or cpu properties or other menu releating to cpu/power managment or hardware monitor there should be cpu temperature shown


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is a site you might want to look at for some thoughts 
on your problem.

http://www.toejumper.net

Also look at this site and download a spyware detection program called "spy-bot'

HTTP://SECURITY.KOLLA.DE/


----------



## skyhawk_355 (Feb 17, 2003)

Excursus,

I just spent most of a month trying to find why our pc was "freezing" needing to be rebooted repeatedly, disc scans hanging, etc. It was dirty! I cleaned the cpu heatsink & all the case openings & fans & it hasn't frozen again.

Just be sure to use a SOFT, NATURAL BRISTLE, (not synthetic-for static reasons) brush, GENTLE air blowing and be aware of static. Make sure to touch the metal frame often, while cord is plugged into grounded outlet.

Our pc is happy again & so am I.  

Skyhawk_355


----------



## BillO (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm using a Microsoft optical wireless mouse with all the most current updates on Windows ME, IE, ActiveX, and drivers. I've got 512MB RAM. (computer is clean, inside and out)

The most noticeable symptom was having my mouse cursor freeze for 5 to 30 second (approx) at random times. I've run virus scans, spyware scans, cleaned out the registry, scanned and defragged my hard drives, and done all the other normal stuff to eliminate the usual suspects. 

The lag time was most noticeable after I'd been on the computer for an hour or two and while I had two or three IE windows open (along with other applications). Since I do alot of internet research through a cable modem connection and because I generally load and unload several applications during a session I started looking at tweaking my connection settings and memory. I downloaded a connection tweaking program called befaster and two memory utilities (memory booster and memmory zipper) to see if either of these solved my lag problem. (short story - they didn't). 

I did discover with memory zipper that there were two tasks set for high priority for CPU cycles. One was memory zipper and the other was ddhelp.exe. I terminated the ddhelp process and the lag issue seemed to stop. However, I haven't tested it enough yet to know for sure if ddhelp is the problem or not. 

I've found a few notes on ddhelp but not enough to really give me a good idea of what it does or if I can track it down and remove it without it doing all kinds of bad things to my system.


----------



## alkndsaf (Jun 14, 2003)

I've had problems with hanging and things too. I found out the culprit is QTTASK.exe.. its a program thats used for updating quicktime or something and the longer my computer runs the more resources it uses until my computer (after a few hours) becomes slow as hell. I uninstalled quicktime (I hardly ever use it anyway) but then a few days later my computer was hanging again and guess what. It was back! I'm still trying to find ways to keep this ******* from running on my machine. But yeah, I ain't got no love for qttask..


----------



## LLayr (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey BillO !
in your case it sounds like interference with the reciever or mildly flaky power in the mouse itself, this can be caused by the location of power or telephone cables too close to the com (mouse reciever) cable or mismatched or weak batteries. you could also try pushing the sampling priority. It always happens to me about 1 hour (of actual use) b4 I have to change the bats.


----------



## wendymae50 (Jul 10, 2003)

my computer freezes when i use add/remove usually i can get it back with ctrl-aly-del and ending whatever i was trying to uninstall, occasionally i do have to reset manually. is this normal?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Try this out on this site and let us know what the result is like. You need to use IE as a browser.

http://www.homeusersoftware.com/online_test.htm


----------

